# Perth, Brisbane or Adelaide is better for international student



## SDZ (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi! I will be applying for Diploma in account in any of the three cities for nearest intake. I will study Advanced Diploma and CA afterwards and will work overthere after my studies. I don't want to apply in Sydney or Melbourne as they are much expensive. Though after settling for few years in any of these three cities I may relocate to Melbourne. I have heard that Adelaide have higher crime rate per capita than Perth and Brisbane and that there not so much job opportunities for international students after graduating in Adelaide. It has low cost of living than those two cities but if it has problems which I have mentioned then I will not apply overthere. Though Brisbane and Perth have atleast same cost of living, but Perth is ranked higher then brisbane in quality of living and in most liveable cities. I also don't like humidity which Brisbane suffers. I personally like Perth than Brisbane though have never visited OZ but seen pics of both cities. Perth will also be closer to my home country but far from other major cities. Perth has higher salaries and more job opportunites than those two cities. I want to work after my studies and which city will be better among three for saving more money either by low cost of living or by higher salary. Brisbane was ranked 9 out of 10 most liveable cities in australia by some Property council(don't remember it's name) and Perth was ranked 4 or 5th Sydney. Please give your reasons for choosing any city. Sorry for long post but please reply to my thread.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Personally I like Adelaide over Perth but I like smaller cities and I prefer the climate in Adelaide. I can't talk about Brisbane since I've not been there yet. 

Are the courses exactly the same? What about the facilities offered to you? 

Cheers,
Karen


----------

